# New to Surf Fishing - Seeking tips for Wrightsville Beach!



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to NC, and experimented with surf casting a few times over the last year, with little success (probably 25-30 hours spent fishing, caught 3 pompanos and a 12 inch shark.) I'm heading to Wrightsville Beach this weekend with my wife to try it again, and I'm seeking any tips on where to go/ how far out to cast/ anything else of value. 

I read the earlier threads and really learned a lot, it sounds like Masonboro Inlet is the best place to start, but I'm really unsure of some of the basics, such as how far out I should be throwing the bait, how heavy of a sinker to use, etc.

I'm tentatively planning to fish double-drop bottom rigs, with shrimp or cut mullet.

Thanks in advance!

- Sandy


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

welcome.....Are you wanting to catch anything in particular, or just whatever happens to be swimming past?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Check with the guys at Tex's Tackle just off Eastwood near the Home Depot. That's the road that takes you to Wrightsville. They stay pretty up to date on what bite is on and where. Fairly good prices on tackle and bait. 

You can always shoot down to Carolina beach or Kure beach if need be both are in very close proximity.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

dialout said:


> welcome.....Are you wanting to catch anything in particular, or just whatever happens to be swimming past?


I'm going to be happy with anything I can catch. I think blues sound especially exciting, but the only ocean fish I've caught so far are pompano so anything will be pretty good for me.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Check with the guys at Tex's Tackle just off Eastwood near the Home Depot


Thanks, I'll do that. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

The Spanish have been running pretty well down on the south end. I will be down there early Saturday morning. Look for the NC State chair. I can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

Brobrady said:


> The Spanish have been running pretty well down on the south end. I will be down there early Saturday morning. Look for the NC State chair. I can help point you in the right direction.


I appreciate it, but I won't be able to get there until Saturday afternoon. Will probably be back out there Sunday morning early also. Any chance I'd see you those times?


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

We will probably stay till 12 or 1.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandy Hill said:


> I'm new to NC . . .


So, where did you move from ?

I moved to NC from FL 8 years ago !


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> I moved to NC from FL 8 years ago !


Hah, my wife and I moved to Raleigh from Ft. Lauderdale in 2007. We got tired of the nightmarish traffic, nasty people and constant heat/humidity.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> So, where did you move from ?!


I'm from Wisconsin originally. I've been here for about 4 years, just picked up a surf rod last year. Where I grew up we fished for walleyes below damns in the rivers, and crappies and pike in the lakes, from pier or canoe in the summer, and through the ice from November-March. Needless to say, my old techniques don't work here, and I'm still trying to get the hang of NC fishing.

EDIT: PS - if anyone is moving north and wants some ice fishing equipment, hit me up!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandy Hill said:


> I'm from Wisconsin originally. I've been here for about 4 years, just picked up a surf rod last year. Where I grew up we fished for walleyes below damns in the rivers, and crappies and pike in the lakes, from pier or canoe in the summer, and through the ice from November-March. Needless to say, my old techniques don't work here, and I'm still trying to get the hang of NC fishing.
> 
> EDIT: PS - if anyone is moving north and wants some ice fishing equipment, hit me up!


.....NO ONE and I mean NO One is EVER MOVING NORTH!!!!......With all the " Yankee Nesting areas"being built down here there soon won't be no one living up there anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just remember.......

We Don't Care How You Did it Up North!!! :fishing: 

I saw that phrase on a bumper sticker in Raleigh some time back. It has stuck with me since.

Some great fishing where you are especially inshore. Rent a Kayak (another place on Eastwood on your left heading to Wrightsville)
And give that a shot also.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Oct 8, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> We Don't Care How You Did it Up North!!!
> Some great fishing where you are especially inshore. Rent a Kayak (another place on Eastwood on your left heading to Wrightsville)
> And give that a shot also.


Haha my apologies. I was simply trying to demonstrate how badly I needed advice... and I appreciate it. I came to NC because of work, but I intend to stay because I love it here.
My wife will be hanging out with me this weekend and I don't think she'll be up for kayaking, but I will definitely give that a try another time, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandy Hill said:


> Haha my apologies. I was simply trying to demonstrate how badly I needed advice... and I appreciate it. I came to NC because of work, but I intend to stay because I love it here.
> My wife will be hanging out with me this weekend and I don't think she'll be up for kayaking, but I will definitely give that a try another time, thanks for the tip.


...Wrightsville IS THE PROBLEM with Wrightsville.....$2.50 and hour to park...then IF u can find any room to fish..its covered up with SWIMMERS AND SURFERS...And being for the most part from up North...they think they OWN THE BEACH.....The best fishing is on the south around the Old Pier..to the inlet.......but if You want ROOM to fish U will have to go NORTH...FROM the Shell Island resort to the INLET is the ONLY SOMETIMES ROOM TO FISH......u NEED A BOAT....
...come Nov. 1 the PARKING METERS WILL GO OUT...and from the Blockade runners south, the sand flea fishermen will cover the beach....best fishing of the year....tons of folks just waiting for Nov. 1st.....speckled trout around in the surf and NO PARKING METERS....


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Loner said:


> [...]if You want ROOM to fish U will have to go NORTH...FROM the Shell Island resort to the INLET[...]


I've had luck in the past in that area getting flounder in and around the creek mouths that open up into the inlet. Loner is right about the parking though on WB. It costs and arm and a leg to stay all day, and that's if you can find a space. Now that it's the off-season though, the crowds won't be an issue. The walk from the public lot just south of Shell Island to the inlet is quite a hike though, so be sure you have either a cart or you travel light. When I went up there, I carried a single rod, my soft-sided tackle box and a small cooler with shrimp and mullet for bait.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandbar said:


> I've had luck in the past in that area getting flounder in and around the creek mouths that open up into the inlet. Loner is right about the parking though on WB. It costs and arm and a leg to stay all day, and that's if you can find a space. Now that it's the off-season though, the crowds won't be an issue. The walk from the public lot just south of Shell Island to the inlet is quite a hike though, so be sure you have either a cart or you travel light. When I went up there, I carried a single rod, my soft-sided tackle box and a small cooler with shrimp and mullet for bait.


....my surf fishing is usually done around Topsail....Even Kure Bch is free parking and NORTH of Kure Pier is ALWAYS A VERY GOOD POSSIBILITY......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> .....NO ONE and I mean NO One is EVER MOVING NORTH!!!!......With all the " Yankee Nesting areas"being built down here there soon won't be no one living up there anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I moved North to Chicago...........There is a lot more Money up here and a lot of pretty Italian girls, I don't even miss fishing at all except when I am not working.

I am anxiously awaiting -16 below zero days so I can report back on just how bleep.....bleep ..........cold it feels.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman

Wouldn't Chicago be more lateral, than north from "Jersey"? 

Yeah you might be making more $$$ but the Taxes will eat you alive. More than NJ, even harder to own firearms there in IL.
More pretty Italian women in NJ and NY. When the wind comes off Lake Michigan and it's below 28 let me know how you like it.

My old roommate just moved back after his wife retired from Abbott. Took half the $$ after selling his place just north of Chicago (575k) and bought twice the size home on the Intercoastal near Shallotte(290k).


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandbar said:


> Hah, my wife and I moved to Raleigh from Ft. Lauderdale in 2007. We got tired of the nightmarish traffic, nasty people and constant heat/humidity.


I grew up in Ft Lauderdale, lived in Plantation from 1970- 86, West Palm Beach from 1986-2006, and I used to fish all the piers from Haulover (gone since Hurricane Andrew, in 1992) to Juno Beach Pier.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> I moved North to Chicago...........There is a lot more Money up here and a lot of pretty Italian girls, I don't even miss fishing at all except when I am not working.
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting -16 below zero days so I can report back on just how bleep.....bleep ..........cold it feels.


....keep up the great work G-man.....Maybe U can convince about 10,000 of the Yankee's to MOVE BACK NORTH!!!...KNOW what U call 10,000 yankee's leaving NC????................A GOOD START!!!!!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...GOT TIRED of the NIGHTMARISH TRAFFIC???...NASTY PEOPLE????....Exactly what is the difference in WHERE U WERE and where u are???..Nasties traffic in NC is around Raleigh...and Nasty people have move in here from ALL OVER.....
New Hanover county is just MORE OF THE SAME!!!!......ALSO it gets COLD HERE IN THE WINTER....REAL COLD, WITH WIND!!!and ICE storms.....POWER goes off and u have to Burn candles a week at the time......................


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Loner said:


> ...GOT TIRED of the NIGHTMARISH TRAFFIC???...NASTY PEOPLE????....Exactly what is the difference in WHERE U WERE and where u are???..Nasties traffic in NC is around Raleigh...and Nasty people have move in here from ALL OVER.....
> New Hanover county is just MORE OF THE SAME!!!!......ALSO it gets COLD HERE IN THE WINTER....REAL COLD, WITH WIND!!!and ICE storms.....POWER goes off and u have to Burn candles a week at the time......................


Hah! Traffic in Raleigh is a cake walk compared to Miami/Ft. Lauderdale. Plus, I'd rather deal with the whopping 7" of average annual snowfall here instead of hurricanes pounding my house and knocking out power for 7-10 days each time they come through. North Carolina is not cold. I grew up in northern Indiana right on Lake Michigan. THAT is some cold weather.

At any rate, can you catch fish in WB? Yes. Are there easier/better locations? Yes.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Find the big sandfleas even if you have to go to kure beach area to get them. There be some BIG sea mullet caught on Wrightsville with fleas if you can manage to dodge the inquiring minds


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ....keep up the great work G-man.....Maybe U can convince about 10,000 of the Yankee's to MOVE BACK NORTH!!!...KNOW what U call 10,000 yankee's leaving NC????................A GOOD START!!!!!


I will be back in the Spring for Drum on the OBX, saw them pick up a few on Avalon Web Cam, that Fella from Florida bowed up and then he broke off right away so there is a least one swimming around with my name on it.....

Have not picked up a heaver in 6 weeks, I am the only one with NC tags up in these parts, I am pretty sure I can out cast the entire State of Illinois, probably safe to include Michigan and Wisconsin while I am at it.......

Have not run into any Mafia fellas yet, but I am staying out of Little Italy, for now......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ...Wrightsville IS THE PROBLEM with Wrightsville.....$2.50 and hour to park...then IF u can find any room to fish..its covered up with SWIMMERS AND SURFERS...And being for the most part from up North...they think they OWN THE BEACH.....The best fishing is on the south around the Old Pier..to the inlet.......but if You want ROOM to fish U will have to go NORTH...FROM the Shell Island resort to the INLET is the ONLY SOMETIMES ROOM TO FISH......u NEED A BOAT....
> ...come Nov. 1 the PARKING METERS WILL GO OUT...and from the Blockade runners south, the sand flea fishermen will cover the beach....best fishing of the year....tons of folks just waiting for Nov. 1st.....speckled trout around in the surf and NO PARKING METERS....


Parking is free up here, plenty of room to fish on Lake Michigan, from what I understand if you wait until February you do not even need a boat to go out 3 miles on Lake Michigan and fish.......


----------

